# Useless, Cool Ways to Spend Money



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

So, if you had a pile of spare cash lying around and needing to be spent on something cool and completely useless, what would it be?










I so need one. The room behind needs to be a secret room, of course. Additional passageways leading to laboratories or private libraries would be optional. I do, however, need a secret switch to open the bookcase - that is a necessity.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, my....what to pick, what to pick.

Maybe a pool boy.  Since I don't have a pool, the completely useless part would apply...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But. . . .Betsy. . . . .you could first build the pool. . . . . . . .that's what I'd do. . . . though the library thing is good too. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I was trying to keep to the spirt of the thread....there are a LOT of things I'd spend the money on, but they wouldn't be useless...and I don't really WANT a pool...just a pool boy. 

This is pretty much what I had in mind:









No pool=useless; pool boy at one's beck and call=cool. "Oh, pool boy--another pina colada, please!"

Betsy


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

*Betsy*, you can have my pool. They're _way_ overrated.

Sorry, though...it doesn't come with a poolboy--a shuffling old geezer does its upkeep (but he works cheap) 

WPG


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

William Peter Grasso said:


> *Betsy*, you can have my pool. They're _way_ overrated.
> 
> Sorry, though...it doesn't come with a poolboy--a shuffling old geezer does its upkeep (but he works cheap)
> 
> WPG


But that's the whole point...I don't WANT a pool, just a pool boy....  (Just back from a swim in the neighbor's pool....) And I already have my own shuffling old geezer, thanks. 

Betsy


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But that's the whole point...I don't WANT a pool, just a pool boy....  (Just back from a swim in the neighbor's pool....) And I already have my own shuffling old geezer, thanks.
> 
> Betsy


   

WPG


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My library would be complete with the portriat that has eyes cut out in way I can look out into the library from the secret room. Also to freak someone out "the picture's eyes are moving" 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

moving picture eyes are evil.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Me and my friends call such a beck-and-call boy a 'cabana boy'.  Same concept, no pool needed. 

Ah, Geoffrey, I love that clip from Young Frankenstein. Heck I love the whole movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Me and my friends call such a beck-and-call boy a 'cabana boy'. Same concept, no pool needed.


I don't have a cabana either. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> The bookcase passageway would be very cool! Mine would lead to a lavish underground bunker, where my husband could write undisturbed in his man cave. Of course, we'd need a new home too. If we had _lots_ of money, we'd buy a private island.
> 
> A pool boy, yes.  Pool, maybe. We've had one in the past, and *we wouldn't want one again unless someone else maintained it.*


Ergo: Pool boy.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

It's like moderators gone wild in here.  Sheesh.  

It's you're going to have a bookcase spin into another room, it better be the batcave.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> A pool boy, yes.  Pool, maybe. We've had one in the past, and we wouldn't want one again unless someone else maintained it.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Ergo: Pool boy.


I don't want the pool boy distracted from his real duties.... 

Betsy


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Trapdoor, a la Mr. Burns.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, I've always liked trapdoors.  And spiral staircases.  *pouts* I don't have anywhere for either to go.  I guess I'd have to use some of the money to create spaces for those.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What you want is a Folly.  You know. . . a not particularly practical building that you build just because you can.  It can have all those things!  Even a secret passage to the main house!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OOooh, I like that.  And the pool boy can stay there...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also good for secret trysts.

And hiding stuff.

Oh, and murder, according to some of the books I've read.  But you probably want to stay away from that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Getting ideas for my folly:



























Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Regarding that pool boy:  You do have a bathtub don't you?...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I will be too lazy to spend money. I would like someone to just take it and do whatever he/she likes to do...lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm going to steal everyone's ideas for my folly, a secret room, with a cool entrance, evil moving eyes in a picture...  

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Spiral Staircase Useless, I don't have a second floor. But I love them anyway.
Rotating Bookshelf Totally cool! must come with secret room. 
No Pool Boy unless it's:








(some may remember him from http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48444.msg838407.html#msg838407)
I want this staircase too (again useless no second floor)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Spiral Staircase Useless, I don't have a second floor. But I love them anyway.


That's why you need a folly....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

That's why it works Betsy, totally useless, I posted 2 useless-stairs, and 2 totally cool, bookcase and David Gandy....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I want a Delorean - complete with Flux Capacitor and Mr. Fusion...


----------

